# This is what happens when you feed too much pumpkin....



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

They turn into one


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

SO cute!!!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ahhhh so cute! I was looking at a costume similar to that today!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

lol he tried on several.

he was a cow (which was pretty adorable), a unicorn, a bumble bee and a frog. But they all had hoods, which irritated him. The pumpkin seemed to piss him off the least lol...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Last year, he was Elvis




















And I tried to have him and Abbie be matching skunks, but both didn't fit quite well into those costumes...


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I could just die!!! That Elvis costume is the cutest thing EVER <3


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

HAHA......I love the elvis costume. Cracked me up. He is soooooooo cute.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I really thought I was going to open this thread and see a big picture of a orangey coloured turd. So, to see your little cutie all dressed up was a lovely surprise. The Elvis costume is a classic.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Haha that cracked me up


MollyWoppy said:


> I really thought I was going to open this thread and see a big picture of a orangey coloured turd. So, to see your little cutie all dressed up was a lovely surprise. The Elvis costume is a classic.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh how cute!
Love the pumpkin picture!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I guess it goes to show you really are what you eat!LOL:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

At first I thought this thread was going to warrant some "Meg....please don't be feeding your dog that crap..." kind of deal but I was VERY pleasantly surprised by that cute little mug of yours in a costume! Thanks for the smile :wink:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thats sooooo cute lol


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> At first I thought this thread was going to warrant some "Meg....please don't be feeding your dog that crap..." kind of deal but I was VERY pleasantly surprised by that cute little mug of yours in a costume! Thanks for the smile :wink:



But it's fall! Are you saying Murph shouldn't be eating pumpkin and apple pie as his main diet? That's not part of the PMR diet??? lol


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

That look on his face is priceless!! I really think the whole point of owning a small dog is just so we can dress them up!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> That look on his face is priceless!! I really think the whole point of owning a small dog is just so we can dress them up!


I always thought dressing up a dog was ridiculous. I didn't have little dogs.

But Snorkels just begs for it - she never goes out without a highly tasteful outfit on, normally with matching leash. They are functional as harnesses so I can tell myself I am not dressing up my dog.

I may have forgotten to brush my hair and look like, as my husband calls me, the resident bag lady - but my dog looks great!

I have to admit, I've been checking out the Halloween costumes. It would be hard to justify one of those as a functional harness. 

but dang, Murphy is soooooo cute!!!


----------

